# Maple tree health?



## Levyer (May 29, 2009)

Hi, we have a beautiful (maple ?) tree in front of our house that I am starting to worry about... last summer, some of the bark began to peel off and I noticed lots of 'ants' crawling around. I sprayed with a bit of ant poison. This summer, fewer ants but same problem...the trunk seems in bad shape and mushrooms began to grow near base...
Otherwise, the tree seems to be quite healthy...leaves came in beautifully as the summer is beginning.

Anything I can (or should) do to help the tree? Is any of this something to worry about?

Thank you so much for thoughts...

Erik


----------



## S Mc (May 29, 2009)

Erik, I would call an arborist and have him/her perform a root crown excavation. 

Before they even get there, you can pull the rocks away from the base of the tree and see if there is any root flare above the ground.

You can also take one of these fruiting bodies into an extension service or local lab for confirmation on what type of fungi they are. This would assist the arborist in their diagnosis. 

The basal decay is of concern. This is a tree on a street, and if it's structural support has been compromised, could be considered a potential hazard. 

Sylvia


----------



## Levyer (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Sylvia...I am v hopeful we do not have to lose this tree... would be a sad, sad outcome.


----------



## treeseer (May 29, 2009)

urban forestry innovations, philip van wassenaer is the best in your region; he's in missisauga sp?

You got a lot of rot--armillaria? please get rocks and dirt off the stem. and leave the poor ants alo ne they are the messenger do not kill them.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 31, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Erik, I would call an arborist and have him/her perform a root crown excavation.
> Sylvia



You bet, that bark spiral (like a barber pole) suggests a girdled root, not to mention some decay...


----------

